# Shrimp id



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

This juvenile shrimp looks diff from my other Taiwan bees, is it a mosura?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes it is, did you buy it like this or is it bred from your TBs. You would have
to have a Crystal x TB to get this....looks more blueish than black so Im thinking a Blue Bolt x CBS cross.

Nice shrimp!


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

I never bought him, he was born in my tank. My blue bolts are with crs and mischiling and also other taiwan bees so I guess thats how I got him!  Thanks for clarifying! I know for sure he came from my blue bolt female.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Hehe I love it, it's a very nice looking shrimp!


----------

